# Dual monitors on Intel HD 4000? Possible?



## Artas1984 (Jul 25, 2016)

The motherboard has a dual link DVI-D, VGA and HDMI outputs. The CPU is I7 3770, which has Intel HD 4000 chip.

What is the best way to establish a dual monitor setup? Do i need to connect 2 independent cables from my two monitors (one HDMI and one DVI) to my motherboard? Can i connect one analog VGA and the other whichever digital? Finally will i be able to configure my view as "extended picture" or as "clone picture"?


----------



## insane 360 (Jul 25, 2016)

most of the time it will support 2 monitors, one analog and one digital.  but thats from memory and not google...ymmv


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, two cables. But you really need to look at your graphics card, motherboard, or computer user guide. It should show how to connect two monitors. And yes, from within Windows, you can set "Extend these displays" which turns both monitors into one large Windows desktop, or have both monitors show the same image.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97K/specifications/


> Integrated Graphics Processor- Intel® HD Graphics support
> Multi-VGA output support : HDMI/DVI-D/RGB ports
> - Supports HDMI with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 2560 x 1600 @ 60 Hz
> - Supports DVI-D with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
> ...


All 3 support spanning, cloning, and extending.

I would use HDMI and DVI cables.  VGA works but support for it is waning.

If you're going to clone, I highly recommend the displays have the same resolution.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 25, 2016)

Up to 3 monitors is supported by that gpu,  the rest is up to your board

I ran three on my igpu for testing. It worked fine.


----------

